# Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €



## trayo (28. Juli 2011)

*Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Ich hätte gerne ein System für 550-600€. Am liebsten mit Monitor im 22" Format aber das ist noch kein muss zur zeit (eine Empfehlung für später wäre nett). Wenn durch auslassen des Monitors erheblich bessere Komponenten zu dem Preis zusammen kommen, dann lasst ihn weg. Win7 hab ich schon. Eigentlich ist sonst auf nicht viel zu achten. 
Ich hätte gerne ein MoBo das mir auch vorne 2 Klinken-Anschlüsse und 2 USB Ports liefert. SSD für Win wäre schön und dann noch eine 1,5TB Platte mit rein. 
Es sollte auf jeden Fall für die nächsten Jahre erstmal reichen. Wenn ich in 6 Jahren aktuelle Spiele noch auf Mittel spielen kann wäre das Schön. 
Evtl. ist für die Zukunft geplant den Pc mit 2 Monitoren zu betreiben. Sollte aber denke ich kaum Auswirkung auf die Zusammenstellung haben.

Zum Thema Komponente aus dem aktuellen PC -> vergesst es. Der aktuelle ist 5-6 Jahre alt. Außer dem DVD-Laufwerk ist da nix zu holen. Und das würde ich gerne durch ein BD-Leser ergänzen. 

Grüße und Dank, Trayo


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

600€ incl. Monitor und BluRay Player. Das wird nix.

Hier mal ein Vorschlag:

CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed ~150
Board: ASRock H61iCafe, H61 ~65
 RAM: exceleram Black Sark DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~45
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
NT: XFX Core Edition PRO 450W ATX 2.3 ~42  
 Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard I, II oder III~ 30 oder  Thermaltake V3 ~30
 Graka: ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5 ~130  
 Blu-Ray Rom: LG Electronics CH10LS20, SATA, retail  ~60
 Lüfter: 2x Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm ~12


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*



trayo schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne ein MoBo das mir auch vorne 2 Klinken-Anschlüsse und 2 USB Ports liefert.


 
Meinst du USB 3 Ports?
Weil USB 2 ist Standard, das haben sie alle.


----------



## trayo (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meinst du USB 3 Ports?
> Weil USB 2 ist Standard, das haben sie alle.


 
Okay mir reicht für gewöhnlich noch USB 2.0

Wie gesagt lasst den Monitor weg wenn das zu sehr am Preis nagt (was er wohl wird). BD Laufwerk muss nur Lesen, ich will keine Brennen. Und so eine 60GB SSD wäre nice, schlägt sich aber bestimmt auch mit 100€ nieder oder? Zur not wird diese später nachgerüstet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

SSD ist erst mal nicht so wichtig, die werden ständig weiter entwickelt und verbessern sich. Kannst du auch nachkaufen.


----------



## trayo (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Würde ein USB 3.0 Board den Preis sehr hochtreiben? Wird sich ja sicherlich schnell verbreiten. Wäre doch dumm jetzt ein Board ohne 3.0 einzubauen oder (bezogen auf die Vorderseite)?


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Du kannst entweder ein Gehäuse mit Front-USB3 nehmen. Oder das Panel in meiner Signatur in Verbindung mit einem Board mit internem USB3-Port.


----------



## trayo (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Hätte das AsRock Board von oben eben diesen internen Port? Ich mein es steht 2 x USB 3.0 aber nicht intern oder?


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Nein, da könntest Du z.B. ein ASUS P8H61-M EVO Rev 3.0, H61 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBF60-G0EAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen.


----------



## Lordac (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Hallo,

das ASUS P8H61-M EVO Rev 3.0 hat z.B. einen intergrierten USB3-Controller.

Welche Auflösung hat dein aktueller Monitor?

Ein guter 22"-Monitor wäre z.B. der Asus VH222H, nur als Anhaltspunkt was du ausgeben müsstest.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Ihr mit euren intels
Schonmal bedacht das dieser Prozessor völlig überteuert ist ?

Nun was haste da, ich nehm an nix.

Billig und leistungsausreichend + zukunft aufrüstbar. da bleibt nur AMD
ich würde ein AMD phenom2 955 ~90€
ein gigabyte 990x mainboard 85€
8GB ddr3 ram 45€
gtx460 evga 1gb 135€
eine 1tb  samsung hdd 40€
Cooler Master Silent Pro  M500 70€
Sharkoon T9 Value 50€
lg brenner 20€
~535€ wenn man alles in einen shop findet rechne mit 600€
betriebsysttem haste ? ansonsten 65€


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

@byaliar: Du solltest vielleicht auch bedenken, dass Intel nicht einfach nur teurer ist als dein AMD-System, sondern auch noch ein klein wenig bis deutlich schneller! Da ist nichts überteuert! Selbst eine aktueller Core i3-2100, ein Zweikerner, hält mit deinem Phenom in einem auf 4 Kerne optimierten Spiel noch gut mit, in einem Zweikernerspiel sieht dein Phenom definitiv schlechter aus. Aber auch sonst ist dein System nicht wirklich zu empfehlen:

Eine GTX 460 ist langsamer als eine HD 6870 und kostet in etwa das Gleiche bis knapp weniger. Besser hier die AMD-Karte.
Das Netzteil liefert nur 400 Watt auf der 12V-Schiene, auch nicht zu empfehlen.


Warum gibst du keine Namen bei den Teilen an? Weder bei der HDD, noch beim Brenner oder beim Board (was übrigens auch nicht von Gigabyte sein muss!). Du bist auch nicht auf die Sonderwünsche (Monitor, BD-Laufwerk) eingegangen. So sieht keine empfehlenswerte oder überhaupt vollständige Empfehlung aus! Softy's Empfehlung auf der 1. Seite wäre mein Favourit. 

@TE: Empfehlenswerte Laufwerke wären diese:

LiteOn iHAS324 (~20€, DVD), LG CH10LS20 (~50€, BD lesen), LG BH10LS30 (~70€, BD schreiben)

Ob du das Geld dafür noch hast, musst du entscheiden aber mit Softy's Konfig passt das eigentlich noch rein.


----------



## Gazelle (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*



huntertech schrieb:


> @byaliar: Du solltest vielleicht auch bedenken, dass Intel nicht einfach nur teurer ist als dein AMD-System, sondern auch noch ein klein wenig bis deutlich schneller! Da ist nichts überteuert! Selbst eine aktueller Core i3-2100, ein Zweikerner, stampft deinen Phenom in einem auf 4 Kerne optimierten Spiel ein, in einem Zweikernerspiel sieht dein Phenom noch schlechter aus. Aber auch sonst ist dein System nicht wirklich zu empfehlen:
> 
> Eine GTX 460 ist langsamer als eine HD 6870 und kostet in etwa das Gleiche bis knapp weniger. Besser hier die AMD-Karte.
> Das Netzteil liefert nur 400 Watt auf der 12V-Schiene, auch nicht zu empfehlen.
> ...


 
Jop da hat der Hunter Recht, nimm lieber nen i3 oder i5, aber keinen AMD Prozi und ne HD6870, z.B. die hier ASUS HD6870, das denke ich wird dir jeder bestätigen


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

wovom träumst du ?
ein 2 kerner soll schneller sein als ein 4 kerner ja klar.Vielleicht in singlethread anwendungen.Wenn schon core i dann der i5 2500k 180€ oder 2600k 270€ beide sicherlich schnell ,aber teuer. und die core i3 sind wirklich nur für HTPC und bürorechner gedacht.
Nenn Spiele PC der jahre überdauern soll ist das kurzsichtig,zumal wenn die neuen konsolen kommen die anforderungen an CPU kernen wächst, je mehr CPU kerne desto schneller.Sowie das 8gb DDR3 ram pflicht wird. aber zumindest 8gb
ein am+ system ist dagegen 100€ günstiger als ein intel system insbesondere wenn es sata3 und usb3 haben soll zudem kan  man später auf den fx8100 upgraden. der bulldozer2 kommt erst anfang 2013 bzw mitte 2013.Ich weiss AMD hatt 2012 angekündigt. aber ihr wird sehen es wird länger dauern.Daher ist der zambezi anfang oktober dieses jahr vorgestellt und erst am dezember lieferbar. und wird voraussichtlich bis ende 2012 das spitzenmodel sein.

Vorteile dieses systems 4kern cpu unter 100€ mainboard aufrüstbar,2X4gb ddr3 ram einsetztbar,usb3 sata3 3PCIE X16 stckplätze. letzter nur4 lanes. daher als sli und crossfire einsetztbar und zusätzlich eine SSD mit PCIe X4, ersten beiden haben X16 lanes.Übertaktbar, ein core i3 ohne k kann man nicht übertakten.
Intel gegenstück 
USB 3 ja
SATA 3 beschränkt auf 4 anscchlüsse
PCIE nur 1mal 16 und anderen port nur mal 4 zudem wird der bus geteilt wenn eine karte im pcie drin ist, SSD in PCIE und grafikkarte dann nur noch mal 8
Intels probleme mit dem Controllern auf SSD

Ach
einegtx4601gb mit 850mhz takt ist etwa so schnell wie eine HD6870
Und für die vergesslichen eine HD6870 entspricht einer leicht übertakten HD5850.Die GTX560 knackt die HD6870 sicherlich.
Zumal das budget mit 600€ beschränkt ist.GTX460 1g  etwa 135€ mit evga precision min takt bei 800mhz bzw 850 das fpb feature macht sowas mit.Und evga hatt nen guten support.Im gegensatz zu anderen herrstellern asus,msi palit gainward usw.
aber wenn man die gtx460 1gb evga ssc+ nicht unter 150 bekommt  dann nimmt man sich die gtx560 mit 900mhz bei 160€ aber immernoch billiger als die HD6870


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Ich träume nirgens irgendetwas. Ich glaube, dir würde es gut tun, dich zu informieren, bevor du irgenetwas dahinschreibst, denn was du da schreibst stimmt immer weniger!



Fakt 1: Der i3 hängt dem Phenom selbst in auf 4 Kerne optimierten Spielen (wie BFBC2) so dicht auf den Versen, dass der Unterschied nicht spürbar ist. Sobald ein Spiel aber das Potenzial der CPUs ganz ausnutzen kann (Anno 1404) oder sogar auf 2-3 Kerne begrenzt ist (alle anderen Games auf der Seite), ist der Phenom ganz schnell weg vom Fenster. Und genau so sieht das heutige Spielebild aus! Klick!

Fakt 2: Aufgrund dieser Erkenntnis ist der i3 nicht nur für Bürorechner sinnvoll, sondern auch für günstige Spiele-PCs, die man ebenfalls auf Ivy Bridge aufrüsten kann!

Fakt 3: Die Tatsache, dass mehr CPU-Kerne = Schneller gilt, ist schon lange nicht mehr gültig, informier dich neu!

Fakt 4: Ich habe gerade eben erst die Meldung gelesen, dass der fx8100 rund 290 US-Dollar kosten wird, dann fang bitte nicht mit 100€ ersparnis an! 

Fakt 5: Du kannst auch auf ein Intel-System 2x4GB DDR3-Ram setzen, USB3 und Sata 6GB/s (es heißt nicht Sata3!) gibt es da ebenfalls und die PCIe-Steckplätze sind Boardabhängig und haben nichts mit der CPU zu tun!

Fakt 6: Du solltest aufhören SLI/CF-Fähige AMD-Boards mit Intel-Sparboards zu vergleichen, dann fällt nämlich dein Argument mit SLI/CF auch weg, das kann nicht nur AMD!

Fakt 7: Erzähl mir bitte nicht, dass du mehr als 4 Sata 6GB/s-Anschlüsse brauchst! Übrigens ist sowas per Controller und/oder Steckkarte nachrüstbar, sowohl vom Käufer, als auch vom Hersteller!

Fakt 8: Auch die Sata-probleme bei Intel sind seit Monaten gelöst!



Dein ganzer Post zeigt nur, dass du entweder überhaupt keinen Überblick über die aktuelle Marktlage hast, und/oder den TEs hier einfach nur den Phenom aufschwatzen willst, weil du es so für richtig hälst! Bedenke dein Vorgehen nochmal, bevor du noch mehr falsche Argumente lieferst!


----------



## UnnerveD (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*



byaliar schrieb:


> wovom träumst du ?
> ein 2 kerner soll schneller sein als ein 4 kerner ja klar.Vielleicht in singlethread anwendungen.Wenn schon core i dann der i5 2500k 180€ oder 2600k 270€ beide sicherlich schnell ,aber teuer. und die core i3 sind wirklich nur für HTPC und bürorechner gedacht.
> Nenn Spiele PC der jahre überdauern soll ist das kurzsichtig,zumal wenn die neuen konsolen kommen die anforderungen an CPU kernen wächst, je mehr CPU kerne desto schneller.Sowie das 8gb DDR3 ram pflicht wird. aber zumindest 8gb
> ein am+ system ist dagegen 100€ günstiger als ein intel system insbesondere wenn es sata3 und usb3 haben soll zudem kan  man später auf den fx8100 upgraden. der bulldozer2 kommt erst anfang 2013 bzw mitte 2013.Ich weiss AMD hatt 2012 angekündigt. aber ihr wird sehen es wird länger dauern.Daher ist der zambezi anfang oktober dieses jahr vorgestellt und erst am dezember lieferbar. und wird voraussichtlich bis ende 2012 das spitzenmodel sein.
> ...


 
In gewisser Weise hast du Recht - in sauber programmierten Programmen / Spielen, die wirklich auch 4 Kerne (und mehr) nutzen ist ein 955 dem i3 geschwindigkeitstechnisch voraus (wenn auch nicht so deutlich, wie man sich das angesichts der doppelten Kerne vorstellen mag).

Andererseits halte ich deine Zusammenstellung für "nicht ausgereift" -> SLI / Crossfire ist keine Alternative zum flüssigen Spielen, kann also getrost vernachlässigt werden, ein Board mit 970er Chipsatz reicht also locker aus und ist schon im Bereich 70-80€ zu haben (Mein Favorit ist hier das Gigabyte GA-970-UD3). Arbeitsspeicher 8GB kann man - sollte man auch DDR 1333 für rund about 35-40€.

Der HD 6870 würde ich auch klar dem vorzug gegenüber der GTX460 geben - zum einen Preis/Leistung, zum anderen Effizienz...

Übrigens - ein vergleichbares System auf Intelbasis kostet nichtmal 60€ Aufpreis ...


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

@TE

Nimm einfach meine Zusammenstellung. Und gut.


----------



## Gazelle (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*



Softy schrieb:


> 600€ incl. Monitor und BluRay Player. Das wird nix.
> 
> Hier mal ein Vorschlag:
> 
> ...


 
Warum den exeleram Ram?


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Der RAM ist egal, exceleram ist Made in Germany. Oder zumindest Endkontrolle in Germany  Der passt schon


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*



huntertech schrieb:


> @byaliar: Du solltest vielleicht auch bedenken, dass Intel nicht einfach nur teurer ist als dein AMD-System, sondern auch noch ein klein wenig bis deutlich schneller! Da ist nichts überteuert! Selbst eine aktueller Core i3-2100, ein Zweikerner, stampft deinen Phenom in einem auf 4 Kerne optimierten Spiel ein, in einem Zweikernerspiel sieht dein Phenom noch schlechter aus. Aber auch sonst ist dein System nicht wirklich zu


 
Das ist falsch, in einem 4 Kern optimierten Game hat der i3 das Nachsehen, weil 2 Kerne nun mal zu wenig sind.


----------



## Gazelle (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Schau mal diese Speicher an: Teamgroup Elite 8GB kosten mittlerweile nur noch 34 €, Tendenz fallend!


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Ram ist völlig egal und wenn der aus Kambodschistan kommt 

@Quanti: Kommt auf das Spiel drauf an, so ist in BFBC2 eben der Pheom schneller und in Anno 1404 wieder der i3, aber das ist ein so geringer Unterschied, dass das egal ist. Es ging mir mehr um die Zweikern-Spiele (ich glaub, ich formulier das mal etwas verständlicher).


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

@Heute 13:34   #15* huntertech*
warte ab wenn microsoft und sony die neuen konsolen bringen und dann Spiele ports und diese werden in zukunft standard werden.Dann mindestenz einen 4 kerner brauchen  und mindestenz 8GB haubtspeicher sowie 64 bit OS voraussetzungwerden.
Bf3 wird in diese richtung eghen. obwohl es noch sehr stark konsolen leistungs orientiert ist.
Ich gebe BF3 die anfoderungen meines mittelklassen rechners.
Phenom2 920 3,2
4Gb Ram
GTX460  1gb 850mhz HD6870 ja ich sehe das wiedereinmal AMD jünger leiden müssen wegen der treiber probleme.

Und nächstes jahr villeicht zur tokjo gameshow, kommt die PS4 und zeitgleich GTA5
der port auf PC verlangt
min 4 kern CPU mit 3,2ghz besser einen 6 kern cpu
8GB ram
eine gtx460 oder HD6850 min 1gb vram besser 2gb.
Und warum wegen den schlechten Port darauf läuft es hinaus.
Das beste was passieren kann ist das AMD so schnell wie möglich den Bulldozer veröffentlicht 
Und das sony und microsoft mindestenz bis anfang 2013 warten zur vorstellung der neuen Konsolen. und diese erscheinen erst  2013 und 2014
dann habe ich auch zeit um dann auf eine high end graka zu stzen mit zweit besten bulldozer2 CPu dem komodo auf dem FMx mainboard. erst mainboard und cpu ram und dannach graka vielleicht die gtx870 und hoffendlich weniger verbrauch als heutige highendkarten.240watt sind definitiv zuviel verbrauch. ~200 watt OK eher 180watt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*



huntertech schrieb:


> @Quanti: Kommt auf das Spiel drauf an, so ist in BFBC2 eben der Pheom schneller und in Anno 1404 wieder der i3, aber das ist ein so geringer Unterschied, dass das egal ist. Es ging mir mehr um die Zweikern-Spiele (ich glaub, ich formulier das mal etwas verständlicher).


 
Anno 1404 ist für den Intel Compiler gemacht, da sieht AMD immer schlecht aus. Mit dem 1090T war ich in dem Game langsamer als mit einem alten Penryn Quad vom Sockel 775.


----------



## Gazelle (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Anno 1404 ist für den Intel Compiler gemacht, da sieht AMD immer schlecht aus. Mit dem 1090T war ich in dem Game langsamer als mit einem alten Penryn Quad vom Sockel 775.


 
Wer kauft sich auch einen 1090T ansstatt eines 2500K


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*



Gazelle schrieb:


> Wer kauft sich auch einen 1090T ansstatt eines 2500K


 
Öhm.. weils den 2500k noch nicht gab?


----------



## Gazelle (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm.. weils den 2500k noch nicht gab?


 
Tja ....jetzt ärgert man sich wohl


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*



Gazelle schrieb:


> Tja ....jetzt ärgert man sich wohl


 
Nö, wieso sollte ich mich ärgern?


----------



## Gazelle (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Egal, wenn du mit deinem Ding glücklich bist passts!


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

@byaliar: Aber du siehst doch, dass selbst in BFBC2, das eindeutig von 4 und mehr Kernen profitiert, der Phenom nicht spürbar schneller ist als der i3, dafür in einem Zweikerspiel der i3 weit vorne ist. Zweikernspiele sind immer da, noch die nächsten Jahre werden sie da sein, also ist und bleibt der i3 die bessere Wahl.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*



Gazelle schrieb:


> Egal, wenn du mit deinem Ding glücklich bist passts!



Du musst meinen Post mal genauer lesen.  



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit dem 1090T *war *ich in dem Game langsamer als mit einem alten Penryn Quad vom Sockel 775.



Vergangenheit....


----------



## Seeefe (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*



byaliar schrieb:


> @Heute 13:34   #15* huntertech*
> warte ab wenn microsoft und sony die neuen konsolen bringen und dann Spiele ports und diese werden in zukunft standard werden.Dann mindestenz einen 4 kerner brauchen  und mindestenz 8GB haubtspeicher sowie 64 bit OS voraussetzungwerden.
> Bf3 wird in diese richtung eghen. obwohl es noch sehr stark konsolen leistungs orientiert ist.
> Ich gebe BF3 die anfoderungen meines mittelklassen rechners.
> ...


 
GTA5 und 2012 passt nicht zusammen


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Du musst das war noch rot unterstreichen und Gelb markieren


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

möglich ist das ich glaub eher das es 2013 kommt januar febuar auf der PS4
*@huntertech*
das hatte man auch 2009 gesagt als der phenom2 nativ 4 kerner auch den core 2duo hinterher lag


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*



byaliar schrieb:


> möglich ist das ich glaub eher das es 2013 kommt januar febuar auf der PS4


 Mach doch mal einen deutschen Satz. Die Dinger fangen groß an und sind mit Kommas (",") und Punkten (".") strukturiert und Nomen schreibt man groß...


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Boah neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 
als ob man nicht Denken kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*



byaliar schrieb:


> möglich ist das ich glaub eher das es 2013 kommt januar febuar auf der PS4


 
Da Rockstar nicht mal bestätigt hat, dass GTA 5 überhaupt entwickelt wird, ist das alles reine Spekulation.


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*



byaliar schrieb:


> Boah neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> als ob man nicht Denken kann.


 Ich hab aber Recht!


----------



## Gazelle (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du musst meinen Post mal genauer lesen.
> 
> 
> 
> Vergangenheit....


 
Was oll das jetzt auf Deutsch heißen? Du hast nen neuen CPU?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*



Gazelle schrieb:


> Was oll das jetzt auf Deutsch heißen? Du hast nen neuen CPU?


 
Jop, seit Anfang des Jahren schon und diverse Bretter dabei verschlissen.


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, seit Anfang des Jahren schon und diverse Bretter dabei verschlissen.


 Was machst du mit deinen Boards


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Zu viel übetackten ?


----------



## Gazelle (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

ich hab ein Brett seit 3 Jahren, solltest mal Drüber nachdenken


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Highend Asus-Boards rauchen auch mal gerne spontan ohne Übertakten ab


----------



## Gazelle (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Dann sind sie wohl nicht so Highend, sondern eher high End


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Asus... jetzt wissen wir, warum die Dinger rot sind


----------



## trayo (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Ich danke erstmal für die ganzen Kommentare. Wollte damit zwar keine Diskussion lostreten, aber es war ganz interessant mal mitzulesen. Ich denke es wird der von Softy mit dem billigerem Ram werden.
Lordac: Danke für den Monitor Tip! Zu diesem Preis hab ich mir das auch vorgestellt.
Hätte evtl. noch wer nen Vorschlag für ein Gehäuse mit USB 3.0 vorne?


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Da könntest Du dir das Sharkoon T9 Value rot, weiß, grün oder schwarz mit Sichtfenster mal anschauen.

Oder Du nimmst ein Board mit internem USB3 und dem USB3-Panel aus meiner Signatur.


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Du könntest doch auch ein USB-Frontpanel (siehe Softy's Sig) nehmen.

Bist du sicher, dass du nen 22"er willst? Finde ich ein bisschen klein (gut, ich hab auch nen 32"er, aber das ist ein anderes Thema  ).


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*



huntertech schrieb:


> Du könntest doch auch ein USB-Frontpanel (siehe Softy's Sig) nehmen.



Das geht aber nur mit internem USB3 Port am Mainboard 

27" FTW


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Das geht aber nur mit internem USB3 Port am Mainboard


 Hab ich nie abgestritten


----------



## trayo (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Ja wenn ich vergleiche. Auf seite eins wurde eins mit internem USB3 Port genannt das 7€ mehr kostet. Dieses Gehäuse kostet 20€ mehr.. sollte klar sein  Muss ich dann bei dem Gehäuse die 2.0er ports vorne gegen den 3.0er wechseln? da würden mir ja dann die klinken verloren gehen oder?
Manchmal komm ich mir echt unwissend vor..

Ja anfangs war geplant 2x22" nebeneinander. Aber da ich nur ca. 30cm vom Monitor weg sitze wird das wohl ein wenig too much. Evtl. doch ein 24" und mein jetziger 17" daneben? Ich bin mir unsicher. Wäre es auch möglich meinen dann neuen Pc auf dem 24" laufen zu lassen und bei bedarf irgendwie verbunden mit meinem TV auf den 32" zu schalten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Du kannst bei den allermeisten Gehäusen nicht einfach das Panel tauschen, du musst nehmen, was da ist.


----------



## trayo (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Also wäre das das Panel mit z.B. 2x USB2.0 + den Klinken für Mikro und Headset und unten drunter noch das Panel mit 2x USB 3.0? Kann z.B. das Mainboard von seite 1 mit USB3.0 alle 4 ports vorne plus die Ports hinten abdecken?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Du kannst ein Panel mit USB 3 kaufen und es in den Laufwerksschacht stecken (mit einer Blende).


----------



## trayo (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Ja aber kann das Mainboard denn diese 4 Ports + die Ports hinten abdecken?


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Ja, Du hast 3x2 USB2 intern und 1x2 USB3 intern.


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Da die USB-Frage geklärt ist: Ich würde den 24"er als Hauptmonitor nehmen und den Fernseher an einen anderen Grafikkartenport anschließen. Du kannst z.B. den TV per HDMI anschließen und den Monitor per DVI und wenn es gar nicht anders geht, gibt es immernohc HDMI <-> DVI Adapterkabel. Den 17"er würde ich mir als Ersatz irgendwo hinstellen oder wenn du viel mit Office arbeitest oder du oft Videos schneidest den 17"er neben den 24"er stellen, dann kann der Kleine z.B. Dokumente anzeigen oder Internetseiten, von denen du was abschreiben willst. Oder beim Videoschnitt kann man rechts das Endvideo sehen und links schneiden.

Sei kreativ


----------



## trayo (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

okay sagen wir also einfach das mit den 2 Monitoren ist nicht so wild.. Ich denke mal bis nächste Woche hab ich entschieden ob ich den bestelle oder ob das Geld nicht anderswo wichtiger ist. Wenn alles da ist geb ich Rückmeldung  Ich freu mich schon aufs Schrauben und Basteln.

Anders noch gefragt. Sind da dann eigentlich alle Kabel dabei die ich benötige?


----------



## Seeefe (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*



trayo schrieb:


> okay sagen wir also einfach das mit den 2 Monitoren ist nicht so wild.. Ich denke mal bis nächste Woche hab ich entschieden ob ich den bestelle oder ob das Geld nicht anderswo wichtiger ist. Wenn alles da ist geb ich Rückmeldung  Ich freu mich schon aufs Schrauben und Basteln.
> 
> Anders noch gefragt. Sind da dann eigentlich alle Kabel dabei die ich benötige?


 

Jop sind alle dabei


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Normalerweise ja 

Wo du gerade die Wichtigkeit der Komponenten ansprichst: Das ist Geschmackssache. Ich für meinen Teil hatte zum Beispiel vor etwas über einem Jahr 1300€ für ein System zur Verfügung (die sind auch ganz draufgegangen!). Davon gingen 60€ in die Maus, 40€ Tastatur, 80€ Kopfhörer, 40€ Soundkarte, 80€ Gehäuse + 220€ Farbe, dann noch Geld in Kleinigkeiten wie Mauspad (10€), Entkoppler (8€), Lüfter (20€), Kühler (60€), meine 100€ Nachschub ging in eine SSD.

Jetzt kannst du dir denken, dass der Schwerpunkt bei mir definitiv auf der Peripherie, dem Gehäuse und der Lautstärke lag, da man diese Dinge 1) Nicht so oft tauscht und man mMn auch von einer anständigen Soundausrüstung viel viel mehr hat als wenn man dank schnellerer Grafikkarte ein paar Details hinzuschalten kann, die im Eifer des Gefechts eh nicht wargenommen werden. Daher würde ich dir ans Herz legen auch mal über diese Art von Investition nachzudenken, es lohnt sich wirklich und du kannst beim nächsten Aufrüsten immernoch das ganze Geld in schnellere Hardwre investieren


----------



## trayo (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Und genau da liegt das Problem. Ich hab jetzt Geld zur Verfügung. Ab dem 22.08 bin ich für 6 lange Jahre wieder Schüler. da wird wohl so gut wie NIX mit aufrüsten. Deswegen will ich jetzt alles gut abstimmen wenigstens etwas zukunftssicher sein und in das System gut investiert haben. Denn wenn ich mich dazu "überwinde" das Geld auszugeben und dann geht mein Auto mal übertrieben gesagt 3 Tage später keputt hab ich den Zonk. Das hält mich halt noch davon ab diese Komponenten zu bestellen. Es ist einfach wahnsinnig viel Geld.
Um zum Thema zurück zu kommen. Tastatur hab ich ne alte G15 die ich immer noch genial finde. Maus ist ne Deathadder mit 1800DPI die evtl. noch ausgetauscht wird. Kopfhörer hab ich gestern erst das 5.1 Medusa bestellt. War am Überlegen ob das Logitech G930 nicht extrem geil wäre, aber aus Kostengründen dagegen entschieden. Interessant wäre höchstens noch die besagte Soundkarte aber naja. sowas kann man sich mal zu Weihnachten wünschen. 
Und nun bin ich doch vom Thema abgekommen und belästige andere mit meinen Problemen. Doof


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Wir haben hier viel schlimmere (Dumm-)Schwätzer, du belästigst uns doch nicht 

Wenn du schon anständige Peripherie hast, ists ja gut, ich erwähn das nur gerne, vor allem jetzt, da mein kleiner Finger wieder in eine normale Position gekrochen ist, seit ich keine 0815-Maus mehr benutze


----------



## trayo (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Wenn sie 60€ gekostet hat.. was nutzt du für eine? Razer? Logitech? Speedlink? 
Um mehr oder weniger beim thema zu bleiben, Ich denke ich werde nächste Woche die Teile bestellen.. Irgendwann muss er mal aufgerüstet werden. Solange ich das Geld noch habe..


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Na dann rüste mal auf und vergiss die Bilder für uns nicht 

Hab eine Roccat Kone.


----------



## trayo (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Ignorieren. Hat sich geklärt. Der Post wird aktualisiert wenn die Teile dann nächste Woche kommen. Wird viele Bilder geben.


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Die Lüfter sind zum Austauschen gegen die Serienlüfter des Gehäuses gedacht, weil die i.d.R. recht laut sind. Du könntest alternativ auch die Scythe SlipStream mit 800 rpm nehmen.


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Mach lieber nen neuen Post, nichts aktualisiern, damit wir auch sehen, dass es was neues gibt


----------



## trayo (1. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

So Teile wurde vorhin bestellt. Geld wird heute noch überwiesen und dann mal sehen. Ich hoffe ist dann alles bis ende der Woche da. Dann gibt es Bilder. Muss ich dann eigentlich selber noch mit Wärmeleitpaste rumschmieren oder is das schon fertig bei der Boxed CPU?


----------



## böhser onkel (1. August 2011)

Viel Spaß


----------



## pringles (1. August 2011)

Auf dem Boxed Lüfter ist ein Päd Mit wlp also brauchst du da keine


----------



## trayo (2. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

So zwischen stand. Als ich bestellt hab war ein Artikel bestellt der für heute erwartet wird. Grade habe ich reingeschaut und bemerkt.. "(Versand wird für 17.08 erwartet)". Ich hoffe das stimmt nicht. Ich will den am Freitag zusammenbasteln


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Wenn es da steht, stimmt das auch


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Sind dann noch mehr als 2 Wochen, bist es wieder im Laden verfügbar ist.


----------



## trayo (3. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Okay da es jetzt ernsthaft nur durch die Festplatte 2 Wochen länger dauern soll jetzt die Frage, gibt es ähnlich gute zu ähnlichem Preis? Ich will die wohl ersetzen damit ich das Zeug doch eher bekomme.


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Also unsere Dauerempfehlung ist ja die Samsung Spinpoint F3. (Etwas) lauter und teurer wäre die Western Digital Caviar Black und dahinter gäbe es noch die Seagate 7200.12


----------



## trayo (3. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Und genau wegen der F3 soll ich 2 Wochen länger auf meine Teile warten.. Am Dienstag sagte man mir noch das die fehlenden Teile für Morgen (als Donnerstag) erwartet werden. Ich weis nun nicht ob ich durch den Goldservice die Festplatte schon reserviert liegen habe oder nicht. Ich glaub ich frage nochmal bei Facebook an.


----------



## trayo (3. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

"Sollte geklärt sein, das war ein Systemfehler. Woher kam die Info? °dc" Klingt gut. In meinem Account ist alles als "Bezahlt (Lagernd, für sie reserviert)" gebucht. Ich hoffe das geht dann morgen raus!


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*



trayo schrieb:


> "Sollte geklärt sein, das war ein Systemfehler. Woher kam die Info? °dc" Klingt gut. In meinem Account ist alles als "Bezahlt (Lagernd, für sie reserviert)" gebucht. Ich hoffe das geht dann morgen raus!


 Na umso schneller kannst du Spaß mit deinem System haben


----------



## trayo (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Also, ich hab jetzt alles fertig gebastelt. Nach 6h!!!! Der Lüfter ist laut. Aber das ist ein kleineres Problem. Mein Problem ist das er beim starten die Meldung bringt. "Using PCIE Gen 2, No Device Found" ich hab die Graka drine. Ich weis nicht was der will. Kann mir da wer irgendwie helfen?


----------



## tobibo (5. August 2011)

Welchen Lüfter, welche Graka und welches Mainboard hast du?
Die HD 6870 braucht mWn 2 mal Strom.


----------



## trayo (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Hab bis auf den RAM alles aus dem 2ten post. Hab auch 2mal Strom an der Graka dran. Hab sie ordentlich im Eckplatz (2mal getestet) und sonst bin ich mir keiner schuld bewusst. Ich hab nur gezittert beim Anschluss des frontpanels, aber das scheint zu gehen. Bis auf die Festplattenlampe.


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Die Festplattenlampe solltest du dann mal umdrehen, LEDs können durchschmoren, wenn du sie falsch polst 

Der Boxed-Kühler der CPU will richtig eingestellt werden. Mach (wenn du es nicht alleine kannst) mal ein Bild von der Lüftersteuerungsabteilung deines Boards, ich mach dir das dann 

Falscher Slot geht bei dem Board ja nicht (es passt ja nur der blaue Slot), vielleicht steht dein BIOS noch falsch? Meist gibt es eine Option zum Festlegen des Slots, wo er zuerst eine Grafikkarte suchen muss, das muss natürlich auf dem PCIe-Slot stehen.


----------



## tobibo (5. August 2011)

Vielleicht ist auch der PCIE-Slot hin, hast du ne andere Graka zum testen da?
Häng doch mal den Monitor an die Board Anschlüsse...(VGA/DVI/HDMI sind ja da)


----------



## trayo (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Das witzige ist, es kommt diese Meldung. Dann startet er neu und es geht jetzt. Windows ist installiert und es läuft. Aber nur über die Standard VGA Grafikkarte laut Windows. Im gerätemanager wird auch keine andere Graka angezeigt. Und das obwohl ich am dvi von der Graka hänge. Ich verstehe es echt nicht. Nebenbei der lüfter der so laut ist ist der Gehäuse Lüfter den ich getauscht habe. Hb den im BIOS auf leise gestellt aber das ändert nix daran das er mit 700-950 rpm rödelt.

Update: Habe jetzt den Treiber der Graka installiert. Er findet sie im gerätemanager aber die Meldung kommt bei Neustart immer noch.


----------



## tobibo (5. August 2011)

Versuchs mal mit älteren/ neueren Treibern...hast du den Treiber von der CD oder aus dem iNet?


----------



## trayo (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Is der von der CD.. Ich kann leider auch nicht zuordnen welcher Lüfter so brutal laut ist. Vielleicht hat die Graka allgemein ein Problem das der Lüfter so laut ist. Sie wird auch echt warm unter kaum Belastung. Also eigentlich keiner.. Nur Desktop eben. Ich will es echt nicht begreifen. Ich hab die nach bestem wissen eingebaut und alles ganz vorsichtig gemacht. Geht echt nicht klar.


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

700rpm sind nur dann laut, wenn der Lüfter kaputt ist. Dass Grafikkarten sehr laut sind, passiert schonmal, wenn kein Treiber drauf ist, danach sollte die sich aber fangen. An den Treibern kann diese Meldung aber eh nicht liegen, da sie ja vor dem Booten von Windows incl. aller Treiber kommt. Kannst du die Karte in einem anderen System testen?

Dass das Signal über die Karte kommt, ist nichts ungewöhnliches, das geht auch dann, wenn die Karte selbst nicht benutzt wird. Ist zumindest meine Erfahrung.


----------



## trayo (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Ich bin am überlegen ein Video zu machen. Damit ihr seht was Phase ist. Momentan kotzt mich das echt an.. Da gibt man sein besteht das Zeug zu bauen und dann weis man nicht ob man nen Fehler gemacht hat oder ob das Teil kaputt ist. Es nervt. Im BIOS weis ich nicht wie ich da was mit pcie einstellen soll. Ich find keinen entsprechenden Eintrag. Ich weis echt nich was ich machen soll. Anderes system eher nicht da ich nur das habe.


----------



## huntertech (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Jedes Problem lässt sich lösen. Einen Fehler kannst du wohl kaum machen, niemand kriegt Bauteile beim Einbauen kaputt ohne es zu merken (es sei denn, man baut zu viele Abstandshalter ein!). Schlaf am Besten erstmal drüber, morgen sehen wir weiter. Ein Video wäre nicht schlecht, vielleicht sieht man was auffälliges, auch wo die Hardware und alle Lüfter drauf sind.


----------



## trayo (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*



huntertech schrieb:


> Ein Video wäre nicht schlecht, vielleicht sieht man was auffälliges, auch wo die Hardware und alle Lüfter drauf sind.


 
Durch die Kabel vom Netzteil erkennt man nicht sonderlich viel. Ich bin grade am überlegen ob evtl. Der Lüfter vom Prozessor das Problem ist. Grade als ich Chrome installierte wurde auf einmal ein Lüfter kurz sehr laut (der sowieso schon laute). Evtl. Wegen der Prozessorlast? Der dreht bei 1300-1800 Rpm. Nebenbei, die Festplattenlampe gibt immer noch keinen mux von sich. Wenn ich den Stecker drehe leuchtet sie dauerhaft. Das ist ja auch nicht Sinn der Aktion.

Sollte der Rechner in der Konfiguration GTA 4 auf hohen Einstellungen schaffen? Hab es mal zu Test installiert ob die Graka funkt und es ruckelte immer wenn ich gelenkt habe. Beim gradeaus fahren alles top. Zumindest wenn ich Sichtweite und Co. runtergestellt habe. Sonst hat er auch so geruckelt.

Habe halt keine Lust nochmal irgendwas zurück zu schicken und dann sagen die mir das is meine Schuld und das Geld ist weg.. Reicht auch schon wenn die das tauschen müssen. Da geht auch viel Zeit verloren..


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Wenn die Dioden nicht korrekt arbeiten, hat man sie meist falsch angeschlossen.
Schau mal ins Handbuch des Mainboards, da steht genau drin, wie du sie anschließen musst.


----------



## trayo (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Also ich hab jetzt nochmal nachgelesen und ich bin der Meinung ich hab alles richtig gesteckt. Die Lampe zuckt trotzdem nicht. Naja diese kleine LED soll auch nicht das Problem sein. Der Lüfter regt mich mehr auf. Die Graka schlisse ich jetzt aus. Im Normalen Desktop Betrieb (also nur Ruhe eigentlich) ist der Lüfter laut Cataclyst bei 15% und die Graka bei 43°C. Die CPU ist bei extrem Geringer Auslastung, aber der Lüfter trotzdem bei 1300RPM. Ich glaube dieser könnte das Problem sein. Der Gehäuse Lüfter ist bei 600rpm der kann doch garnicht so laut sein oder? Und teilweise wurde der laute Lüfter halt bei CPU Auslastung noch lauter. Holmes, die Indizien weisen auf den Boxed Lüfter hin! Vorgehensweise?
Ich wollte eigentlich mal die Temp. Der CPU Auslesen aber bei Everest wird unter Sensoren leider nix angezeigt 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir noch helfen. Wie gesagt heute Vormittag oder so gibt's ein Soundfile (evtl. nachert noch) und auch ein Video. Ich gebe mein bestes das ihr mir helfen könnt. 
Danke erstmal, Trayo


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Du kannst doch die Lüfter nach und nach mit einem sanften Druck auf die Narbe stoppen und so ermitteln ob damit auch das Geräusch erlischt, dann hast du den Lüfter gefunden.
Und zur HDD. Du hast eventuell die plus/minus Kabel vertauscht, dann geht es nicht, da es ja Gleichstrom ist.


----------



## trayo (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Dann eher den Stecker des Lüfters ziehen oder? Besser als ihn zwanghaft stoppen.

Das mit der HDD geht gar nicht da es ein Stecker mit 2 pins ist. Wenn ich ihn umdrehe leuchtet die LED generell die ganze Zeit. So halt gar nicht. Ich sehe das Problem bei dem Stecker noch nicht ganz..

Update: Vermutung bestätigt. Der CPU Lüfter ist die laute sau. So doof das klingt. Die Kabel sind doch um den Lüfter gelegt beim auspacken. Muss ich die so drum lassen oder werden die abgewickelt? Evtl. Schleift es daran?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Ist egal, nur weil du den Lüfter mit Druck auf den Motor stoppst, bedeutet es nicht, dass der sofort kaputt geht.

Hmm, kann das sein, dass du die Strippen für die Power LED erwischt hast?


----------



## trayo (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Also ein Problem is abgehakt. Der CPU Lüfter ist jetzt flüster leise. Die Kabel waren zu eng darum gelegt. Daraufhin haben die Blätter am Kabel geschliffen und das Geräusch erzeugt.

Zu Punkt 2. Ich habe grade nochmal alle Kabel von der Leiste abgezogen und neu genau nach Plan des Mainboard Handbuches aufgesteckt. Jetzt funktioniert es. Das HDD Kabel war tatsächlich verkehrt herum. Bleibt nur noch das Problem der Fehlermeldung beim hochfahren. Da kann ich leider erstmal nicht draus schlau werden.
http://db.tt/TotjDuu hier mal die Meldung als Bild.
Ablauf wie folgt. Es kommt der Asus screen des Mainboards. Dann diese Meldung. Dann wieder der Asus Screen. Dann fährt er richtig hoch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Die Meldung kommt von einem Controller, an dem kein Laufwerk angeschlossen ist. Den Controller kannst du im Bios ausschalten.
Dazu musst du mal bei den Chipsatz Funktionen schauen, da irgendwo muss der AS media 106X Controller zu finden sein, den einfach deaktivieren und fertig.


----------



## trayo (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Habe es jetzt gefunden. Ich bedanke mich herzlichst bei dir quantenslipstream! Nach las mich rechnen. Fast 12(!) Stunden ununterbrochenem rumwerkeln läuft der Rechner zufriedenstellend. Nur nochmal windows in 64Bit installieren und ich bin zufrieden


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Das klingt doch super. 
Dann solltest du jetzt in Ruhe pennen gehen und später dann frisch erholt ans Werk gehen. 
Windows installieren selbst ist ja ein Kinderspiel, ein How To findest du in meiner Signatur, falls du da noch keine Erfahrung haben solltest.


----------



## trayo (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Mit dem System sollte es doch jetzt eigentlich auch kein Problem sein (zumindest in naher Zukunft) auch neuere anspruchsvollere Games auf hohen Grafikdetails zu zocken oder? Also ich mein jetzt kein crysis 2 auf Ultra aber hoch ist schon drine oder? Das das nicht ewig so bleibt weis ich ja


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Was hast du noch mal für Hardware?


----------



## trayo (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Wie aus post 2 bloß mit den 8GB RAM die hier im thread später erwähnt werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Wie Crysis 2 laufen wird, musst ausprobieren aber "Hoch" sollte schon drin sein.


----------



## huntertech (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Damit sollte eine ganze Menger drin sein, selbst mein System kriegt fast alles auf Hoch hin


----------



## trayo (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

So leid es mir tut. Ich hab ein neues Problem. Ich hab den Rechner vorhin hochgefahren alles Top. Dann wieder neu gestartet um ins BIOS zu kommen und jetzt hängt der bei jedem Start erstmal 3-5 Minuten auf dem Bildschirm ( http://db.tt/98rN3vC ) und reagiert nicht auf Eingaben. Dann kommt er irgendwann aus dem Knick und bootet Windows. Dort funktioniert auch alles ganz normal. Wie soll ich jetzt ins BIOS kommen? Bzw. Wie kann ich erstmal erreichen das das nicht so ewig dauert?

PS: wenn irgendwann mal alles läuft..  gibt's auch die Bilder.


----------



## huntertech (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Da hängen manche PCs, wenn die ausgewählte Bootfestplatte nicht gefunden wird (ich habe meine z.B. mal zerquetscht  ). Hörst du, ob die Platte anläuft?


----------



## trayo (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Ich hab nur eine Platte drine. Diese läuft nicht an soweit ich das höre, mich verwirrt das Windows läuft und das auch flüssig. Nur dieser bootscreen hängt. Dabei ging er doch beim ersten Start heute noch. Und da auch innerhalb von 5-10sekunden. Oh man 

Update: Problem erkannt. Er kommt mit der externen nicht klar. Ist die ausgeschaltet läuft es. Eigentlich sollte die doch aber nicht stören oder?

PS: wie kann ich in dem efi BIOS festlegen das er vom USB Stick Booten soll? Hab da das Windows 64Bit drauf da ich keine DVD mehr habe..


----------



## huntertech (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Hättest du uns von der externen Platte erzählt, hätte ich dir das auch sagen können  Die muss ab, manche Boards (wie auch meins) lassen sich davon verwirren, egal was du machst. Wenn sie USB ist, kannst du die Option USB Legacy Support im BIOS deaktivieren (dann kann aber auch die Tastatur im BIOS nicht mehr gehen), wenn sie eSata ist, ist da nichts zu machen.

Im UEFI ist manchmal beim Startmenü (z.B. bei Asus) unten so eine Leiste, wenn nicht, such einfach mal nach "first boot device" oder "Hard Disk Drive Priority".


----------



## trayo (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Ja aber ich finde nirgends eine auswahl das er den USB Stick Booten soll, er findet nur die Festplatte und das Laufwerk. Und die DVD mit dem 64Bit hab ich irgendwie mistig gebrannt und die erkennt er einfach nicht beim Booten  jetzt hab ich keine mehr.


----------



## huntertech (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*



trayo schrieb:


> Ja aber ich finde nirgends eine auswahl das er den USB Stick Booten soll, er findet nur die Festplatte und das Laufwerk. Und die DVD mit dem 64Bit hab ich irgendwie mistig gebrannt und die erkennt er einfach nicht beim Booten  jetzt hab ich keine mehr.


 Hast du Windoof etwa heruntergeladen? 

Dann such weiter


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Die externe ist auch Mist, sowas schaltet man dann an, wenn man sie braucht und lässt sie nicht dauerhaft mitlaufen.


----------



## trayo (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Ganz legal. Ich hab ja den Key und ne 32bit DVD. Da der Key ja für 32 wie 64 Bit funktioniert und ich jetzt 8gb RAM drine habe will ich logischer Weise 64Bit. Die iso ist auf meiner externen und wird auf nen Massenspeicher mit dem Microsoft eigenen Tool gespielt der diesen gleich bootfähig machen sollte. Von Stick installieren
Win 7 iso

Zur externen. Bin ich noch von meinem alten Rechner gewohnt. Als da xp drauf war war die alte Festplatte aufgeteilt auf ne 30gb Sektion für Windows und der Rest als D: da meine Eigenen Dateien dann aber zu groß wurden musste ich das auf die externe auslagern (1TB)


----------



## huntertech (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Ist im BIOS die Funktion "Enable USB LEgacy support" aktiviert?


----------



## trayo (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Schaue ich gleich mal nach. Ich lad jetzt nochmal die iso auf den USB Stick. Mal schauen. Evtl. Hat da ja was beim bootfähig machen nicht funktioniert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Wie groß ist deine Sieben Partition?


----------



## trayo (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Ist beim installieren schief gelaufen. Aber das ist ja kein Problem da ich ja eh 64Bit neu installieren will. Hatte bei der 1tb Festplatte so an 250GB für die 7 Partition gedacht? Oder ist das deiner Meinung nach zu groß? Ich hab alleine schon 22GB Musik...


----------



## huntertech (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*



trayo schrieb:


> Ist beim installieren schief gelaufen. Aber das ist ja kein Problem da ich ja eh 64Bit neu installieren will. Hatte bei der 1tb Festplatte so an 250GB für die 7 Partition gedacht? Oder ist das deiner Meinung nach zu groß? Ich hab alleine schon 22GB Musik...


 Win7 braucht keine 20GB! Aber wozu partitionieren, du hast nichts davon und begrenzt dich nur selbst.


----------



## HAWX (6. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Win7 braucht keine 20GB! Aber wozu partitionieren, du hast nichts davon und begrenzt dich nur selbst.



Das Thema hatten wir gestern.
Windows 7 Installationen schwanke zwischen knapp 10gb bis zu 28gb.
Frag mich nicht wieso


----------



## trayo (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Also USB Legacy ist aktiviert. Der Stick ist erneut bearbeitet und es kam Keime Meldung des programms außer das es fertig ist. Mit der F8 Taste im bootmenü habe ich kein USB Device zur Auswahl. Nur Festplatte und Laufwerk. Zum kotzen. Muss ich ernsthaft erst noch DVDs kaufen?

Zum partitionieren: das wollte ich nur machen weil ich mal gelesen habe das man Windows immer auf ner extra Partition packen soll. Ich hab keine Ahnung


----------



## huntertech (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Es gibt im BIOS manchmal auch eine Option, dass Wechselmedien beim Booten bevorzugt werden. Vielleicht hast du ja die.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Aber selbst wenn, solange das Wechselmedium nicht boot fähig ist, ist es egal.


----------



## trayo (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Eigentlich müsste es jetzt bootfähig sein.. Oh man..
Zur Not installier ich erstmal Win 7 in 32 Bit neu um die Festplatte diesmal richtig zu Partitionieren. Und dann überlege ich wie ich die ISO doch Booten kann..

Ich werde es aber jetzt erstmal mit einem anderen USB Stick probieren.


----------



## huntertech (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Ich würde Windows nicht löschen, bis du booten kannst, nachher hast du gar kein Windows mehr


----------



## trayo (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Wie gesagt ich hab hier die original windoof 32 Bit DVD rumliegen. Ich will ja aber die iso vom 64Bit installieren. Also irgendein Windows hab ich schon


----------



## huntertech (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Stimmt


----------



## trayo (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

So. Endlich ist es mir gelungen von meinem (eigentlich im Auto benutzten) USB Stick Win 7 Prof mit 64Bit zu installieren, richtig zu partitionieren und auch ordentlich zu Booten. Jetzt werden treiber und notwendige Programme installiert und dann gibt es (ich denke morgen) Bilder vom Bauen.  Und glaubt mir ich habe keinen Plan von Kabelmanagement.  Vorallem beim Netzteil das ja viel zu viele Kabel hat


----------



## huntertech (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Schön, dass es geklappt hat  Wenn wir dir Treiber & BIOS optimieren sollen, poste ruhig ein paar mehr Bilder


----------



## trayo (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Okay 1. Ich muss wissen was auf den Bildern zu sehen sein soll. 2. Solange alles mit Garantie konform geht dann gerne


----------



## huntertech (7. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

1) Garantie bleibt erhalten
2) Alle Optionen deines BIOS und des 3D-Menüs im Grafiktreiber.


----------



## trayo (7. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

So hier erstmal die Bilder vom BIOS und dem CCC. Und hier ist die Hardware. Wie gesagt Kabelmanagement ist ein rotes Tuch für mich


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Bist du Kevin? 

Wir können die Bilder nicht sehen, kannst die aber direkt hier hochladen.


----------



## trayo (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Sollte jetzt gehen ^^


----------



## Softy (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Da sind jetzt alle möglichen Fotos, aber mit Deinem Rechner haben die nichts zu tun (soweit ich das beurteilen kann ).


----------



## trayo (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Okay ich Lade die Bilder nochmal woanders hoch. Geht mir schon wieder aufen Sack  naja wenn die Technik nicht will ne


----------



## Softy (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Du kannst sie auch direkt hier hochladen. ist am einfachsten


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Tu das  Du kannst sie auch einfach hier hochladen!


----------



## trayo (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Dropbox - Photos - Simplify your life erst nochmal so. hier ist es doch auf ne anzahl begrenzt oder?


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Was ist auf ne Anzahl begrenzt?

Das BIOS sieht gut aus, denk nur dran, dass du (wenn du Windows mal deinstallierst und neu draufmachst) den Sata-Modus von IDE auf AHCI umstellst. USB 3.0 kannst du deaktivieren, wenn du's nicht brauchst.

Im Treibermenü würde ich die zweite Option auf 16x stellen (Häkchen muss raus), da diese Option für recht wenig Leistungseinbußen viel Optik verbessert. Bei der Tesselation das Häkchen raus und den Regler ganz nach links, sonst brechen die Karten ein, wenn die Option von einem Spiel gefordert wird. Bei der Option darunter auch das Häkchen raus. Fertig


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*



huntertech schrieb:


> Das BIOS sieht gut aus, denk nur dran, dass du (wenn du Windows mal deinstallierst und neu draufmachst) den Sata-Modus von IDE auf AHCI umstellst.


 
Und was soll das bringen?


----------



## trayo (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Also dann so hier? Ich bedanke mich  Welches Spiel holt eigentlich jetzt alles aus DX11 raus was evtl. nicht umbedingt ein Shooter ist? Oder gibt es da zur Zeit nur Crysis 2 mit dem DX11 Patch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Kein Game holt alles aus DX11 raus und es wird niemals ein Game geben, das alles aus DX11 rausholen wird.


----------



## trayo (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Okay wieso? Aber muss doch Spiele geben die mal richtig übertrieben gut aussehen oder nicht?


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Sowas kann aber kein PC berechnen und Spiele müssen ja massentauglich sein! Die beste Lösung ist wie bei BF3, ein Game das super aussieht, das aber DX11 für irsinnige Leistungssteigerungen nutzt!


----------



## trayo (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Eigentlich sind Shooter ja nicht so meine Games. Ich bin da einfach schlecht. Aber wenn ich dafür mal ne Klasse Grafik sehen kann werd ich mir das auch mal holen.. wenn es Billiger wird, oder aus UK  Ich freu mich ja schon auf Skyrim. Wird das DX11 nutzen? Weis da einer was?


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Google weiß immer alles, was wir wissen


----------



## Softy (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Gib mal oben rechts im Suchen-Feld "Skyrim" ein. Da werden sie geholfen : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/search.php?searchid=747142


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Let me Google that for you!


----------



## trayo (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Ich hoffe ich mach jetzt keinen Fehler wenn ich hier nochmal was erfrage. Soweit bin ich mit dem PC mehr als zufrieden. Es ist einfach klasse die Spiele auf max. Grafik zu sehen. Allerdings habe ich das "Problem" das bei einigen Stellen z.B. bei Mass Effect auf einmal das Spiel laggt. Genau wenn das los geht wird die Festplatte sehr viel lauter als sonst und rödelt ganz schön rum. Das hat sich aber meist nach spätestens einer halben Minute wieder gefangen. Das ganze macht mir aber doch irgendwie sorgen. Muss ich mir da wegen meiner Festplatte Gedanken machen oder kann das schon mal vorkommen?


----------



## Softy (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Poste am besten mal HD-Tune Screenshots (Benchmark und Health). Vorher solltest Du eine Datensicherung durchführen!


----------



## trayo (20. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Für die Datensicherung muss ich da die einzelnen Partitionen klonen? Wenn ja kennt ihr dafür ein gutes Tool? Ich muss das zum ersten mal machen, hab da also nicht so die Ahnung.


----------



## Softy (20. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Hast Du eine andere Festplatte? Eine externe oder so? Dann kopierst Du einfach die wichtigen Daten da drauf.


----------



## trayo (20. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Naja wenn würde ich das schon gerne klonen. Nicht das ich dann alles neu installieren muss. Das wäre doof. Oder sollte theoretisch bei dem HD tune nix passieren?


----------



## Softy (20. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

Normalerweise nicht. Aber wenn die Platte vielleicht eh schon einen Treffer hat, garantier ich für nix 

edit: Clonezilla soll recht gut sein: Clonezilla (ISO-Image) - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## trayo (20. August 2011)

*AW: Mittelklasse Pc 550-600 €*

naja werde dann denke ich mal heute nachmittag mehr sagen können  bis dahin erstmal Danke und guten Nacht


----------

